# Winding Stem Running Free



## Sleeper17 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello.

I am looking for thoughts regarding a Jeager leCoultre pocket watch I have aquired.

Basically (I say Basically) the winding crown operates freely but all it does in the hand set and winding modes is adjust the hands. I realise it's not practical to diagnose for sure over the net rather I was looking for some ideas as to what this may be?

I will take it into a jewellers at some point....I am having two others overhauled so money is tight at present.

Thanks for any input.

Might I add that I am just setting off so that's why I am looking for ideas.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It might be something stuck and needs an oil or it might be something broken.............. JLC parts are difficult to obtain due to the manufacturer keeps a tight hold on parts and wants you to send it back direct to them for servicing............. best you sell a kidney i think........


----------



## Sleeper17 (Sep 15, 2012)

Harry

Thanks for the info despite the news. I am going to send it in and hopefully it will be just a small fortune!


----------



## Sleeper17 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well just though i would keep this thread alive so far. I sent it away and the repair cost has included the following

New Acrylic

Winding Stem Repair

Mainspring

Clean and Overhaul.

The estimate seems very favorable indeed ay Â£95 and have been given a 3 week turn around.

So far so good


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Â£95 seems very reasonable for the work you list. I paid Â£150 for a clean. service and new mainspring for a J.G. Graves 1903 English Lever Movement pocket watch. These watches are quite common. So your costs seems OK.


----------



## Sleeper17 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Will

I was surprised about the cost also and I am hoping that this repair agent will be one I use for other repairs once I can see the repair for this Jaeger PW. Should be back on Tuesday 30th.

The Â£95 included postage as well.


----------



## Sleeper17 (Sep 15, 2012)

Pocket watch returned. In general happy. Few things had me wondering.

1st. After service should the regulator be in the middle or is this not always possible?

2nd. The new plastic crystal has several scratches, about 5. They can be felt with the nail and seen at angle. Can anybody suggest how to lessen the scratches?

Overall this watch I really like. The time keeping is very accurate and it is truly a pleasurable experience on winding the watch as it's lightly sprung and easy to wind. I think so far the best "satisfying" winder.

In total watch stands me at Â£187.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Sleeper17 said:


> Pocket watch returned. In general happy. Few things had me wondering.
> 
> 1st. After service should the regulator be in the middle or is this not always possible?
> 
> ...


go to the beginning of this thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=7141&pid=780106&st=75&#entry780106

it will tell you how to polish them out just did it on a 50year old Olympic and a 5year old Casio both with amazing results the crystals are like new!


----------



## Sleeper17 (Sep 15, 2012)

no8yogi said:


> Sleeper17 said:
> 
> 
> > Pocket watch returned. In general happy. Few things had me wondering.
> ...


Thank you for that link. That looks scary but I am going to try it out....not on the Jaeger but I shall test it on another face that I am not bothered about.

Thank you

Any thoughts on regulator placement anybody?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

if the scratches are not deep the simply using Braso and some elbow greese will get most small scratches out no need to reach for the dremmel straight away! see how you go without first then if still required sand away


----------

